# 2010 585 Optimum help



## mikagsd (Mar 22, 2008)

I am considering building up a 2010 585 Optimum. Just got onto Look's new website this morning and looked at the geometry and the descriptions the website gave. The 585 Optimum and 566 are both described as more comfort/relaxed geometry. Even though they are described this way, does one have a more aggressive riding position than the other? This is my first foray into LOOK so I apologize if this question comes off as stupid but I like what people have to say about the bike and am considering building up my first one and some input from those experienced with the LOOK brand would be much appreciated.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I think the 585 would be the more aggressive of the two as far as design goes. 
I own a 585 Opti, and ride my friends 566 alot. 
The 566 is a very good bike. Stiff enough, smooth, and solid. The 585 however, just does all those things better. Might not be as smooth, but it is quicker, snappier, and more instant.


----------



## mikagsd (Mar 22, 2008)

max7-thank you. What I am looking for is something that's more aggressive than my Roubaix but at the same time, won't put me in an ultra aggressive position and it sounds like the 585 might be it. Any other LOOK frames that you would recommend?


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Well other than the 566, the rest of the line 585 Origin, 586, and 595 are way more aggressive. If you haven't already, check your bikes measurements against the goemetry chart for the Look bikes. 
I have only test ridden a 595, and I owned a 555, so I can't really tell you much more. I think you'd be VERY happy with an 585 Optimum. It's a shame they don't offer Optimum geometry for the 595. I would own one if they did.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*aggressive???*

The fit of a bike can be altered greatly by the choice of stem length and height. The frame alone does not dictate a particular fit. The head tube length may limit how low or how hihg the bars can go with stem angles at the extremes, but ultimaltely the fit boils down to the TTl, the STA and the HTL. The TTL and STA define the reach, the HTL defines the range of vertical size.


----------

